#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  NFPA 10:2010 request

## jahel

Dear brothers

does any body have the NFPA 10:2010 standard?
or does any body know the lastest fire classification occurding to this version of standard not to 2007 version.



best regards.See More: NFPA 10:2010 request

----------


## Nabilia

NFPA 10 2010 Standard for Portable Fire Extinguishers.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA 10 Formal Interpretation-2010.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ayyazveer

> NFPA 10 2010 Standard for Portable Fire Extinguishers.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...






links are dead. sir kindly re-upload

Thanks in advance

ayyazakram@yahoo.com

----------


## Nabilia

Someone else help ayyazeer, I will not load any NFPA, they are freely viewable on their website. Because I had some uploaded, most of my 4share files are being deleted.

----------


## ayyazveer

Its ok.

----------


## ncrocha

For all
It is possible (I don't know if all friends know) read all updated NFPA standards in the NFPA site. Only a single subscription is necessary and we can read (only) that standards.

----------


## michael.sadeora

link is broken for the same. can you please update a new link?

Dear ncrocha;
Actually, it is a read (only) mode and you can't search or copy anything from there.

----------


## Ahmed Elbarbary

please renew links for NFPA 10

----------


## NDTplus7

Dear Friends
They could provide me with the NFPA 10.
I am grateful

----------

